
Shonan Monorail – a suspended train-line in Tokyo - drshrey
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shonan_Monorail
======
LargoLasskhyfv
I like this for several reasons more than subways.

1.) Obviously because of spatial awareness, sightseeing. (less important
nowadays because of smombieness)

2.) Separation from other traffic.

There is almost the same system in
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chiba_Urban_Monorail](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chiba_Urban_Monorail)

There are some videos on youtube of both systems, from drivers view, and on
ground. What made me sad when watching them was they felt relatively loud
because of the resonance body the "carrier" makes. But I think that could be
managed. Maybe it even was an artifact of the video. Don't know. Has to be
experienced IRL. I know only the Wuppertaler Schwebebahn, and that felt
acceptable at the times.

Ultimately something like this should be able to run 24/7 without disturbing
any residents at night, windows open.

